# 1907 Baker Electric Motor Vehicle Co. Ad Queen Victoria Model



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Jun-26-2012 18:30:01 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

